# Loma to Cisco Shuttle Recommendations



## Powdawg (May 27, 2009)

Rimrock Adventures Fruita, CO Never had any issues and they move your car quickly so it's not sitting in the Loma lot for days.


----------



## hipww (Sep 5, 2012)

Rimrock is really good. Can also put in at their place and avoid Loma launch. Probably have to stop and check in with ranger. Adds a few extra miles to trip.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I've always used American spirit shuttles. Good people.


----------



## MrSkippy (Aug 29, 2011)

We also used RimRock last year when we did Ruby~~~> Westwater. No complaints. I think they may charge a fee to use their launch. Last year we got a camp site the night before our put-in date at James M Robb State park, Fruita section. Its a few mins drive to RimRock to drop off truck for shuttle. We left one car at the state park. I believe you can see the RimRock launch from the launch at the state park. 

And yes we had to stop at the Loma Put-in to check in with the ranger/permit...


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------

